# just got served



## AnnRains (Oct 16, 2013)

oh my where do I begin, so I'm sitting at my desk Friday at work in a lady comes and served my divorce papers. what a heartbreak I didn't even really know what's coming. 17 years and 3 kids and this is what I get. he wants to still reside in the same house until the divorce is final. how can I possibly do that when I long for him. we've had issues yes he agrees he loves me and I love him but we just don't click anymore. no communication without arguing he's ready to be done how people survive this. this is the most horrible feeling in the world. the man I gave all of my life to for the last 17 years has turned his back on me and wants out. I guess I need to go get an attorney Monday. now what
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am so sorry Ann, I feel your pain. But now

Now..
you focus on YOU!
Find out what makes Ann happy, figure out what Ann wants to do with her life. Let go. Enjoy life. 



> the man I gave all of my life to for the last 17 years has turned his back on me and wants out


Stay away from that kind of thinking, it will only hinder your healing and make you bitter. 

How old are you? Do you have any children? What have you always wanted to do but haven't? Are you religious? 

Good luck and keep posting, it helps with healing


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Any chance of reconsilation?


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

He wants to stay in the same house until the D is final. Is this what you want? I would consult my lawyer and try to get him out of there. You need to start healing & having him there with one foot out the door will not help you.


----------



## AnnRains (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm 35 with 3 children completely alone in this town he moved me to 350 miles away from any family. he blames me for everything and I fall for every time I have so much guilt. it is totally consuming me like I need professional help he's been gone all weekend it will be home any minute. I want to beg him to stay and not to do this to our family but I know it won't do any good. I don't know what make ann happy. I have been with this man longer than not. I was 17 years old when we got married. I don't know how to live or function without him. I'm so lost scared and confused.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

I got married at 20. We have been together 15 years and married for 9. We have one kid together. 

I know how you feel when the other person makes the decision. The best thing you can do if you love him is to let him go and be happy. If he does love you, he may come back. He may not. 

Right now you need to do the 180 and focus on you and your issues. An IC will definitely help. Once you do the work on you and find new things to enjoy you won't feel alone. 

I am currently separated and living under the same roof. If he wasn't gone all the time or wanted to talk to me all the time it probably would suck a whole lot more than it does.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Get a lawyer, now. 
You are not that woman who he pushed down. Who he manipulated into believing she was nothing. The strong person that used to be, is still there, biding her time. Waiting for the opportunity to shine. Your story just reminds me of all the emotions I have been working through the past few months, and know this, it's not perfect. There are still days I want him back, but I'm slowly starting to realize, life was a living hell with him. Life did not need to be that way, and that the little girl I used to be, full of life and promise, is still in there fighting to get out. 

Get him out of the house. Get an order allowing you to move back home with the children if need be. Move on with your life Start working through the grief, and kick him in the ball sack for daring try to humiliate you by serving you at work.


----------



## AnnRains (Oct 16, 2013)

do you think I really need to get a lawyer I don't really have the money he doesn't want to fight over anything we want it cut and dry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigi888 (Oct 6, 2013)

You need a lawyer!!!! My STBE told me he want the divorce done fast too as well, but his action is totally opposite of what he is saying. He keep asking me how to split the little items instead of splitting large asset. When I tell him he can have all those little items he shut-up because he really do not want it as well. Then, he think of something new the next time to talk about. 

This is something my boss once told me "Trust no one except yourself" and it is so fitting in my situtation right now.


----------



## AnnRains (Oct 16, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

